# New 310Tb



## ebeernink (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello Outbackers, New owner of a 2013 310TB. Started out looking at toyhaulers as we ride off road toys. Unless you have 80,000 to spend they are not very appealing. Wife & I like to just go camping also, not always going riding. 
We were leaning towards a 280 RS but did not like the idea of no bedroom. Luckily out came the 310TB. 
Found out on the first day LCI power tongue jacks do not like cold weather. It worked perfect at the dealer, got home & it would not work.
Works fine after the weather has warmed up.
Then last weekend while transferring camping stuff from truck camper to new trailer the furnace quit.
Went through everything to be sure furnace was the problem. Took it to local service center & found it had a bad limit switch.
Service center thinks keystone put the vent to close to the air return. It is 22 inches away. I have to give keystone a call & see what they say.
Heading out to Oregon Dunes presidents day weekend, hope it stays working. Will be bringing electric backup for sure.
Glad to see this forum, lots of helpful info. I have read about a bathroom heat vent addition in a couple posts but could not find the mod.

Eric


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site!!! Glad you found us.









We ride dirt bikes....I'm guessing you're riding quads? Oregon is great place to have a great camper and get outdoors!!!


----------



## ebeernink (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome. Wife has a quad & I ride bikes. Oregon as well as most of our pacific northwest is amazing to explore.

Eric


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome! Welcome! I hope you enjoy your Outback as much as our family does! I note you are from WA, as we are. Check out the Pacific Northwest Rally in May... We would love to have you!

S


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers! Glad you found us!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

yes, please check out our spring rally !


----------

